# Legion of the Damned models



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat1430057&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k

Legion of the Damned models are available for preorder. They look awesome. :grin:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

These look great. I am going to order some to use in my Flesh Tearers army as vets as the BA codex does not have LOTD (not that I would use them if they did)
Dont think it will cause any confusion. Does anybody know if the flames are painted on or are scuplted as I dont want flames on my models.

Edit: Just had a closer look and I think the flames are scuplted on, will have to file them off.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i like the MM and HF legionnaires. i wish GW did all their MM and HFs like that, they are very swish


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Those are nice looking units, Still not sure if I will ever field them, but they do look nice.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

there nice, but I wasn't expecting £10 for 2 models..........I'll just wait till gifts for geeks has them


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Psh. £8 for 1. Bugger that. I've got myself a nice new banner though, and a nice new Chaplain.

Bah, I'll just get myself a box - it's half price, so might as well.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

They do look quite handsome miniatures, shame that they're not really a viable unit rules wise.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

They look awesome, the coolest marines i've ever seen! And a MM and HF termie style! I like those guys...lucky christmas is coming xD HAHAHA


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Those are damned nice, I hope that they can be used with other Space Marine armies. May have just found something to add to my Blood Angels army.

The Damned Sergeant's banner would go very nicely on a Chaplain, perhaps even a new Chaplain conversion.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn it...I will have to buy some loyal marines now...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> shame that they're not really a viable unit rules wise.


Actually they are, but honestly its only in larger point games that you could consider fielding them. (I made a list with them, and it didn't feel right at anything under 2k.) They are like the Space Wolf characters, cost a lot, are impressive to a point, do interesting things, but not worth it outside of the right circumstances.


That being said, they are very beautiful models; and its great to see that one getting ready to toss a grenade, I made one or two marines (and a kill team guardsman) like that and they always look awesome. That squad leader is absolutely beautiful though I do wish he was posed as if he were running forward rather than walking.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice models, silly prices, £8 for a heavy wep or £10 for two troopers


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

All i see when i look at these models is Salamander sternguard (and a chaplain conversion). Guess i'll be picking some up.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

It sucks that when they do make great models like these, half the time gamewise they're horrible, like Possessed or Meganobz.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

They look really good! Pitty about the cost though  still they do look nice....


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

got to get those flame backpacks will look nice on paulderons cause everybody knows that paulderons have to be awsome anyway cant wait to think about a cool new colours maybe blue?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

They;d make a good death company or chaplain with the flames filed off.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

they might make an apperance in the chaos army im working on.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

want paint green flames...mmmmmm


----------



## Kaleb Daark (Nov 1, 2009)

Should look good in silver and hazard stripes...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm working on some fiction pieces that pertain to these guys. stories of encounters with the LotD. My first piece is about Imp Fists vs. Necrons and from out of the blue, Damned Legionnaires saunter out of the smoke and mist and a total flanking decimation of the Necrons ensues. and then they are gone, just like that. should be a good set of short stories. I'm going to have to buy some of the models now so that i can reference them and pose them dramatically. :grin:

CP


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I find it funny that they're the most dynamic looking of all marines and they're supposed to be slow and plodding.
Weird.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

They are truly amazing models 
efinatly using them with a Multimelta  (using them to try an prove that they canbe useful in standard games >> )


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

Look alot like the old LotD to me, as for Death Company, BA doesnt use flames and DC need assault weapons. Not that impressed with them. cant raise them anymore with sergeant centurius either, Necrons must have stole his skull and copied it lol


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Great models. Use them as anything you want, apart from actual legion of the damned. Lotd are terrible and they don't get any less terrible in large games. It's just that their terribleness is somewhat concealed in large games by having other stuff to do the work.

Bear in mind that they will turn up around turn 3 because they are forced to deep strike, and all they then do is fire bolters at stuff, plus one or two special things. This for a unit that's going to cost over 200 points and could be anything up to 400. They simply fail against ordinary troops because a 3+ invulnerable is no defence against 80 attacks from slugga boyz. Giving them S+P just means that they aren't even good when charging, at initiative 1. 

If you want a multi-melta, try an attack bike; or the 4 attack bikes you could afford instead of the minimum sized lotd squad.


----------

